# Moving to Abruzzo?



## PamelaFL

Hello! I am in process in buying a house in Abruzzo/Chieti province. Had travelled there once before and we fell in love with it. The people, the scenery, history... just incredible. 
I promised my family we would just do it this year, but covid prevented travel. Anyway kept the promise but buying sight unseen. Which makes me nervous!
I do not speak Italian - on the list!- but my Spanish is pretty fair so hoping not too difficult. I have a teenage daughter and 2 young boys. Are there any other families there?
Active expat community?
Im from Canada but have lived in south Florida the past 15 years.


----------



## PamelaFL

Lui123 said:


> Hi there i am also looking to move to abruzzo
> Going next week to look at land.
> 
> Are u there now ?
> 
> Where in abruzzo are u ?
> 
> I will br buying and moving in the next 3 months





janeturner65 said:


> Hello all
> we are going to be purchasing a house in Abruzzo in the next few weeks. Would love to connect with others who live in the area.


So... where did you end up? We are in process if buying in Chieti. Very excited!! Hoping to meet others...


----------



## GeordieBorn

According to tuttitalia here there are circ 1500 Brits, US, Canada and Irish living in Abruzzo, finding them might be a little more difficult! There used to be a couple of local forums good for doing this, but they have long gone. You probably need to hunt some group out on awful Facebook. From the link you can drill down to Comuni level to see if any are in your area. Believe me if there are they will already know you are coming....


----------



## NickZ

PamelaFL said:


> Hello! I am in process in buying a house in Abruzzo/Chieti province.


Where? Year round? Or for a summer place? Chieti could be the city itself which is a mid size provincial capital with all that brings plus Pescara right next door. Or it could mean a high altitude empty town that's hanging on only in theory.


----------



## PamelaFL

NickZ said:


> Where? Year round? Or for a summer place? Chieti could be the city itself which is a mid size provincial capital with all that brings plus Pescara right next door. Or it could mean a high altitude empty town that's hanging on only in theory.


Planned as second home for now but we will move there in a year or so full time. I have 2 young boys. We will be near Villalfonsina. Are you in Abruzzo?


----------



## NickZ

Not any more. I moved to the Rome area I guess three years ago. 

You do know you'll need a car for your stays and non residents can't register one. You'll be renting for each trip.


----------



## PamelaFL

NickZ said:


> Not any more. I moved to the Rome area I guess three years ago.
> 
> You do know you'll need a car for your stays and non residents can't register one. You'll be renting for each trip.


The car thing complicates my plans but sounds as though I can lease/long term rent until we are there full time and have residency. 
the property is walkable distance to a small grocery/cafe. And not too far (walkable If needed, easy by bike) to Villalfonsina and casalbordino. Maybe 4km to either. I’ve been to Villalfonsina (coincidentally on my last buying trip). 

I know im going into this a little impulsively but I do love the area and it’s one of my dreams so excited for the adventure and getting this all figured out.


----------



## NickZ

The only lease I can think of that might work is the French tourist lease. You can pick up and drop off in Italy with a surcharge. I don't think any of the local normal leases would be possible.


----------



## ALKB

PamelaFL said:


> Planned as second home for now but we will move there in a year or so full time. I have 2 young boys. We will be near Villalfonsina.


Have you looked into what sort of visas you will need and what schools are available in the area?


----------



## PamelaFL

ALKB said:


> Have you looked into what sort of visas you will need and what schools are available in the area?


Only scratched the surface. definitely need to dig in more here. I know there are schools in 2 towns that are pretty close. I have a year or two to figure it out. Vacation home for now! 
I understand my children wont be able to attend the schools until we have residency anyway so I have much to work through. Im planning a Quick trip over soon and need to gather more info.


----------



## PamelaFL

NickZ said:


> The only lease I can think of that might work is the French tourist lease. You can pick up and drop off in Italy with a surcharge. I don't think any of the local normal leases would be possible.


That is good to know. I have a lot LOT to figure out, for sure. ... I guess I will need to buy some bikes in the meantime. We are pretty close to public transportation and a train station so have some perhaps less convenient options.


----------



## NickZ

If you're using the bus check the schedules before you commit. Many smaller towns the buses are aimed at kids going to school and workers going to work. Not really convenient if you don't want to deal with that schedule


----------



## ALKB

PamelaFL said:


> Only scratched the surface. definitely need to dig in more here. I know there are schools in 2 towns that are pretty close. I have a year or two to figure it out. Vacation home for now!
> I understand my children wont be able to attend the schools until we have residency anyway so I have much to work through. Im planning a Quick trip over soon and need to gather more info.


How old are your children? Do they speak any Italian, yet?

When you move, will you have to be able to work?


----------



## PamelaFL

ALKB said:


> How old are your children? Do they speak any Italian, yet?
> 
> When you move, will you have to be able to work?


The boys are 4 & 7. My daughter 17 will finish up online. 
I know I cant enroll the boys in school until we have residency, but does anyone know if i can enroll them In private school. It looks like casalbordino (not too far) has private elementary level.

we speak enough Italian that I can safely say “no”. Part of why I want them in school ASAP. 

I will not have to work so if I have to homeschool that’s an option, but I don’t want us to be isolated. We are already outside of town and I expect this to be a challenge.

I know I have a lot to figure out!

flying over For quick to lay eyes on the property in a couple of weeks Before closing. I have been to the area before but im going on instinct and optimism. Big Family Adventure!


----------



## ALKB

PamelaFL said:


> The boys are 4 & 7. My daughter 17 will finish up online.
> I know I cant enroll the boys in school until we have residency, but does anyone know if i can enroll them In private school. It looks like casalbordino (not too far) has private elementary level.
> 
> we speak enough Italian that I can safely say “no”. Part of why I want them in school ASAP.
> 
> I will not have to work so if I have to homeschool that’s an option, but I don’t want us to be isolated. We are already outside of town and I expect this to be a challenge.
> 
> I know I have a lot to figure out!
> 
> flying over For quick to lay eyes on the property in a couple of weeks Before closing. I have been to the area before but im going on instinct and optimism. Big Family Adventure!


Will your daughter be over 18 by the time you will apply for visas?

Homeschooling in Italy is legal, but as far as I know, children still have to sit all the state exams, which I presume will be in Italian. Maybe somebody else on here will have some first hand experience.

Will somebody in your family have to have work authorization? 

I am all for adventures. I love moving to new shores and have lived in six countries on three continents, sometimes not knowing where I would sleep the first night after arriving. I never bought a house before I knew for sure I'd be able to stay permanently, though.

Would you still want to buy if you or some of you won't be able to obtain a long term visa? Would you be fine with buying a home that might only ever be a vacation home?


----------



## PamelaFL

ALKB said:


> Will your daughter be over 18 by the time you will apply for visas?
> 
> Homeschooling in Italy is legal, but as far as I know, children still have to sit all the state exams, which I presume will be in Italian. Maybe somebody else on here will have some first hand experience.
> 
> Will somebody in your family have to have work authorization?
> 
> I am all for adventures. I love moving to new shores and have lived in six countries on three continents, sometimes not knowing where I would sleep the first night after arriving. I never bought a house before I knew for sure I'd be able to stay permanently, though.
> 
> Would you still want to buy if you or some of you won't be able to obtain a long term visa? Would you be fine with buying a home that might only ever be a vacation home?


Yes. For now I plan to keep my home in S Fl so She can finish her high school on line with her current school. And we don’t need to work, fortunately.


----------



## gatta_coco

I and my wife plan to move to Abruzzo for living as long as we can, I am looking to buy a house in Abruzzo and looking at those gateaway, immobiliare almost everyday, I plan to spend may be a month there to walk around to find some houses, in Youtube video I always see house with a signage "Vendesi" in front of the house, but I don't speak much Italian, also need to rent a room for one month, anyone has any idea where I can find a cheap rroom rent?


----------



## GeordieBorn

It would help speaking Italian, but online using most browsers, right click and pick "translate" Edge, Google and Firefox will work fine. This is "affitto" in Teramo province on immobilare. You could look on subito.it and/or even Airbnb just to get your feet on the ground initially.


----------



## gatta_coco

Thanks, I did found some room for rent monthly!


----------



## Naila R

gatta_coco said:


> Thanks, I did found some room for rent monthly!


Hi! Care to share what site you used or what resources i can enquire for a monthly rental. I would love to visit, explore and maybe volunteer. I love to volunteer on farms(WWOOF) and building property(Habitat for Humanity) or maybe teaching English to locals(TEFL/TESOL). TIA for anyone who can assist with information.😊


----------



## cookienet

PamelaFL said:


> Hello! I am in process in buying a house in Abruzzo/Chieti province. Had travelled there once before and we fell in love with it. The people, the scenery, history... just incredible.
> I promised my family we would just do it this year, but covid prevented travel. Anyway kept the promise but buying sight unseen. Which makes me nervous!
> I do not speak Italian - on the list!- but my Spanish is pretty fair so hoping not too difficult. I have a teenage daughter and 2 young boys. Are there any other families there?
> Active expat community?
> Im from Canada but have lived in south Florida the past 15 years.


----------



## cookienet

Are you there now . we are moving to Abruzzo as well next year but we ar planning to stay 6 months there and 6 months in the US our granddaughter is here and cannot fly on airplane due to Austism. Im preety excited. We are trying to get an appointment for a long term visa here in Miami but the appointment cue is always full. How are you liking it? We are also planning to be in that area.


----------

